# Cooler type Styrofoam and GLUE



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Fellow Railroaders,
Yes, here I am asking about GLUE again. 
This time I was wondering if it is possible to GLUE corrigated Metal Siding to the sides of a STYROFOAM COOLER. I am also asking you folks what would be the best WATERPROOF GLUE to use if there is one for this application. As I said in my original post, I am trying to build a WATERWORKS building to cover a mostly in ground pressure filter for my garden pond. 
Any and all answers would be most appreciated.
Ron Sgroi
Chatham, MA


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

You cannot use any glues that contain solvents. A gel type 2-part Epoxy would probably be your best bet as epoxy don't rely on evaporation to set-up. 3M makes a water based contact cement that will also work though I think it might be too thin to grip the metal siding if it is corrugated. 
Russ


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

since you want to use foam, is it for insulation purposes? 

If not you might use "Corplast" [ plastic cardboard ] for your bldg. 

Depending on how big it needs to be, you could build a frame from wood to support the plastic. 


















Put in windows made from 2' x 4' lighting grid. 

















Check my pages for using both.


http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you replies again. What I want to do is build a building that will not rot in 5 years or so. I was hoping to find something pre-made like that storage bin that I talked about in my first thread. 

Yogi, Thanks for the GREAT IDEA, and no it is not for insulation purposes. 

Thanks again, 
Ron Sgroi 
Chatham, MA


----------

